# Double nub predictions needed for my twins! (Update pg 4!)



## wanna-b-mummy

You nub experts were spot on with my first baby boy 4 years back! Now hoping you'll give me your predictions for my surprise fraternal twins. Here they are, each in their separate little homes :haha: Any ideas ladies?
 



Attached Files:







twin1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 88









twin2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 87


----------



## 6lilpigs

Pic 2 guessing girl and maybe pic 1 girl aswell :)


----------



## biscuits104

Congrats on your twins!!! They are precious. I'm convinced one is a girl, but the other is tricky, maybe one of each?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thanks ladies! Biscuits, which one do you think is girly!? Eek this is so exciting!


----------



## Avo82

I'm going to say two girlies, not the best at this game but I can't spot nothing boyish x


----------



## embeth

Pic 2 would say girl, can't see a nub in pic one but I going to
Guess girl aswell!


----------



## mazndave

Twin 2 I would say girl, not sure about twin 1 but I'll go with girl for them as well.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ohh, this is all v interesting! I kept thinking I'd have two boys with most of my family guessing one of each or two girls... I am definitely now thinking I may have a little miss in there somewhere, or maybe even two! Thanks ladies, keep 'em coming! :D


----------



## TayBabes92

What are the babies heart rates? Another old wives tale on gender prediction &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## biscuits104

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thanks ladies! Biscuits, which one do you think is girly!? Eek this is so exciting!

I think the 2nd one definitely looks girly, and the skull on the 1st one makes me lean a teensy bit towards boy. Please update when you find out!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Tay, we didn't get heart rates at the 13 week scan, but at our 10 week, twin one (top) was 171bpm. Twin two was 164bpm!

Thanks Biscuits! Most so far, seem to be convinced bottom is girl. Funnily enough, I said the same in the ultrasound room, that if one was a girl it would be twin two! I certainly will be updating you all when we know in a few weeks time!


----------



## Jbree

One of each xx


----------



## winterbabies3

I see the sec pic being a girl, I want to say pic 1 is a girl as well but keep thinking boy.


----------



## Daniele1989

Congratulations <3 I'd say girl and boy xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you ladies! Loving seeing your predictions. Can't wait to update you all but it seems like a lifetime away - end of Feb, we'll hopefully know who is right! :happydance:


----------



## Kmx

I'd say 2 boys. 

are you going to find out?

Congrats on twins :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ohh a boy prediction! Exciting!

Thank you. Yes we will be finding out - end of Feb!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am thinking one of each :)


----------



## madseasons

One of each or both :pink: :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would lean girl for pic 2, can't see a nub with twin 1 though sorry :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think either 2 girls or 1 is girl 2 is boy


----------



## Tesh23

Both girls! Congrats!!


----------



## michelle&neo

i think first pic :blue: 2nd :pink: x


----------



## cupcakekate

I think both girls x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you ladies!

And oh, how the time is dragging until we find out! 4 and a bit weeks now...


----------



## mazndave

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> And oh, how the time is dragging until we find out! 4 and a bit weeks now...

You could have a private gender scan at 16 weeks if you're really desperate to know?!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Haha, was tempted but not going to. Every spare penny we have is going into trying to get the house renovated before they arrive!


----------



## mazndave

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Haha, was tempted but not going to. Every spare penny we have is going into trying to get the house renovated before they arrive!

Yeah, it feels like forever when you're waiting, but in the grand scheme of things 4 weeks isn't long, especially when the money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

You're so right. I remember thinking "How the hell will I ever wait until 12 weeks" when I first got my BFP, and that was both pregnancies. But it does fly by.


----------



## sopho

1st boy and 2nd girl


----------



## Xxenssial

i think both girls. Congrats


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I think both girls too.


----------



## Jenn95

I think first is a boy! :blue: and second is a girl! :pink:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you!


----------



## wtt :)

I think one boy one girl but am not good at this just curious and can't wait to find out what you guys are having!! &#128156;


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am awful at gender predictions too! Just absolutely no idea. Thank you wtt. Just 10 days until we find out!


----------



## MelliPaige

Boy/girl twin 2 being girl


----------



## Misscalais

Possibly b/g


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

So many of you guessed right! We have a :blue: :pink: bump! One of each. Twin 1 as so many of you guessed is a boy and twin 2 is a girl! (which I think ALL of you guessed right!)

We are over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

WOW congrats :)


----------



## winterbabies3

thsts so exciting!!! Congrats


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> So many of you guessed right! We have a :blue: :pink: bump! One of each. Twin 1 as so many of you guessed is a boy and twin 2 is a girl! (which I think ALL of you guessed right!)
> 
> We are over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Aahhh congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------

